# Chinese personal reliable sourcing agent in GZ



## colortao (Nov 5, 2011)

I am Color Tao from China.Now i am in Guangzhou.If you are looking for some nice and reliable guy for your sourcing agent in China, you may as well contact me freely by colortao at yahoo dot com dot cn

Information about me:

Business service:Work as a sourcing agent personally and i would like to work with you.I have over 4 years of working experience in Internation trade in industry of fashioned knitting fabric ,gift and crafts as well as garments of brand Polo,PJC and i am familiar with the factory of Dongguan city,now i am in Guangzhou , there are all kinds of wholesale markets, i can show you the first hand information and sourcing the most valuable but lower cost products. I have some friends work in crafts and gifts' factory in Dongguan.Which i can assist you to get nice price. Meantime, i am continue to know different kinds of people and getting much more market information in wide range of products day by day. I hope that we will have chance to work together.

Tour Guide: Personal tour guide service is not traditional package service,it is customized service with new face.
·Flexible itinerary according to your interests and time 
·Different levels of consumption according to yourself.
· Tourist attractions and shopping center traveling.
Personal tour guide help you to save money, save time and make your travel in GZ more comfortable and enjoyable.


----------

